# LuxLow.Com  Iver Johnson Bicycle Eye Candy & Bike Nerding



## Lux Low (Oct 30, 2018)

Here are Some of my Favorite Iver Johnson Shots from over the Years. Seems like we are to the End of our Iver Collection and Restorations, Some New Old Rides and Some Long Gone. All of our Lux Low Ivers can be found here in Detail. The ones for sale are first and then once sold they are filed by date ( so the oldest at the end.) Enjoy, some Bike Nerding for ya 
Badges Through The Years.




1898 Iver



Iver Johnson Hanger and Crank Differences over the years.



Miss These Ballooners





1910 Suspension Iver


1899 Hanger



Some Recentently Finished Bicycles







Extensive Lux Low Iver Johnson Galleries and Info can Be Found Here


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)

Have these bikes been clear-coated??


----------



## Lux Low (Oct 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Have these bikes been clear-coated??



We use to use a clear coat method, but now use a patina hand rub to shine and keep it old looking.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 30, 2018)

What happened to that crank nut on the 1899?

Interesting split-truss fork and frame design on that blue ballooner. Would love to see more pics of that one.

What are the differences between the later badges—some are silver, some gold, some have black lettering, others white? My 1911/12 truss racer is aged natural copper.


----------



## Lux Low (Oct 31, 2018)

Duchess said:


> What happened to that crank nut on the 1899?
> Someone before me chewed on it, it's a square robertson drive used on early fords. It appears on a few TOC bikes and prove to be a hassle unless your willing to make tools for the job. The Challenges of TOC work
> 
> Interesting split-truss fork and frame design on that blue ballooner. Would love to see more pics of that one.
> ...



I Do not know the Differences in the color of lettering, The middle one is the first traditional Version with V writing at the bottom,  used early. The 4th one is a Good Natural Gold Badge. The 5 is the Gold badged that required polishing to bring it out hence the color change. The Gold ones were used on some of the top of the line bikes like Superior Truss and the Special Racer (pretty sure catalogs note the Gold badge use). I am unaware of actual copper badges, do you mean brass? Note: I  haven't seen everything by any means. Copper is used as a middle layer in plating, I had a copper badge once and when removed the back was nickel, so the nickel had worn from the front  and even under the copper it was brass.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 31, 2018)

It's aged like an old penny, but I just took a closer look and what I thought was remnant of polish in the small spaces between the narrow raised design may be nickel. If it is, someone must have polished the badge too much as the nickel on the head tube is in pretty decent shape. Who knows?—it's about 106-7 years old so nearly anything could have happened to it. This is from when I bought it:


----------



## Kato (Oct 31, 2018)

@anders1


----------

